# If not for shutdown, what would you want to do???



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd much rather be camping either in the mountains or Eastern Washington gold panning......or spend the day at the beach


Though the virus is only secondary to my dilemma, right behind reliable transportation......but if I could, I'd be outta here


How 'bout you?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Go to church and fellowship with my church family.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I go to work and then come home. Routine hasn't changed, though the occasional trip to a restaurant would be nice.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Just as long as that trip to the restaurant didn't include giving personal information for tracing....even though Inslee now says its voluntary, after he got backlash for saying mandatory at first. I have no doubt they'll figure out how to track your public activities anyway


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Camping for sure.we never really had a lockdown here.we do wear masks when we go get groceries though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Get ready to head to TN for a good ride .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd like to go to Confession, Mass, and the gun range in that order.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We were always having small group church . Last Sunday with our own from if safe guards open back up So Church service are good to go


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Had an annual checkup with the doctor today (Florida). Brought a mask just in case required but did not plan on wearing it.

I was surprised to see no patients of staff wearing one. When called I asked the nurse if she would prefer me wearing the mask. She said only if I wanted to.

During the physical the doctor said the virus to him was mostly a hoax to shut down the country.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing more than is normal for us, only food shopping has changed.

Last time out I noticed that traffic was near previous norms.

Wally World parking lot was about 80% full, had to have mask to get in.

Thinking of @jimcosta, last appointment I went to in march, required one by SS,

There was no blood work done prior to the visit nor a EKG done when there,

I gave them the results of some of the tests I did myself in my lab, but not all were done by me.

They were pushy about depression over the covid. they asked the same questions several more times in a different manner.

I told them it did not change my life at all at home and if I wanted to off myself had many ways to do it,

and sure as hell would not tell them about it.

We do miss going out to din din once or twice a month.

We have 93,271 cases as of yesterday, my county has 10,505 with half around me within 13 miles.

Yesterday was the lowest amount of cases to date @ 69, far down from the peak @ 3,006.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Other than income opportunities, nothing has really changed for us. 

Funny correlation I thought of the other day.

Jeep Wrangler Owners, when passing or encountering other Jeep Wrangler Owners have what's called the "Jeep Wave". Its merely a raising of the fingers on the steering wheel or a mini-salute of the hand out the window or door to the passing Jeep. 

Well, it seems that more and more Non-Mask Wearers like myself are nodding our heads more and more to other Non-Mask Wearers. Even though in my area Non-Mask Wearers outnumber the Mask Wearers in most places.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would like to haul my wife's work stuff back to her place of employment. 

Otherwise not much difference in our life. Go and do whatever, when I want, NO mask..:vs_peace:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I'd much rather be camping either in the mountains or Eastern Washington gold panning......or spend the day at the beach
> 
> Though the virus is only secondary to my dilemma, right behind reliable transportation......but if I could, I'd be outta here
> 
> How 'bout you?


There's a shutdown? Who knew? LOL
Where in eastern WA do you pan?
We're up north of Diamond Lake.
If it's a big secret, PM me. Thanks!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> There's a shutdown? Who knew? LOL
> Where in eastern WA do you pan?
> We're up north of Diamond Lake.
> If it's a big secret, PM me. Thanks!


You like panning??? We used to go on the Similkameen River. Hubs would run the dredge and I'd pan it out. Never got rich, but would usually get enough to pay for the trip. It was a lot of fun.

We'd also go up by Liberty at Swauk creek, between Snoqualmie & Blewitt passes and one time around Index on the Skykomish river, but heard the bridge was washed out & not rebuilt. But all those places are more to the west or Central part of the state and you are way over there by Idaho, though I wouldn't doubt there's a few creeks & rivers worth hitting there too


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Go on vacation!! Or, how about have a job that I spent the last two years going to college for!



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pretty much nothing has changed at my house. Wife and I are both retired, never eat out, and don’t drink. So very little in our life is different. We still eat take-out several times a week. The only differences are we haven’t travelled to visit her daughter or my mother since this virus began. Oh, one more thing....... I used to shoot in two 22 benchrest leagues and of course that is closed. Looking forward to those reopening.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Other then my personal life changing most things are coming back to normal here in Houston. Traffic is pretty much getting back to normal, (Controlled Chaos). Beaches are opening in Galveston, the major restaurants are opening, I even heard talk of High School, College, and Pro Football at work yesterday. Mask wearers are at about 40% and falling accept at the Hospitals. I understand 4 to 6% are testing positive now in the area, down from about 15%. Now get ready for round two, for it will surely come. 

I would like to just go a day without hearing "The New Normal" or "Social Distancing"

What would I rather be doing then this China bug thing? Just about anything.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Go to polling place in November to vote out all the dictatorial tyrants..

Nothing much has changed as I am "essential" but it would be nice to stop and get a bite to eat while out and about. I am not much for eating in the car or finding a spot where I can balance my food on my knees while I eat. One thing I find amusing is when I stop at the local pizza shop for take out all the booths are blocked so you can not sit in them. But, there are people all standing around them talking and waiting for their order. It makes no sense. I can stand around the tables and talk to people but if I sit down then the police might be called by one of the many virus vigilantes that are among us.

al


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Other than me working from home, nothing that different. It did screw up major plans for my birthday when this lock down started the 2nd week of March ;(

Oh well...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## itstimetobunker (May 17, 2020)

I'd be on the Alaska State Ferry to visit family in Alaska. Might still do it, but I drew the short straw with a neighbor (bought a cabin nearby) who leaves his pit bulls to run free. They enjoy charging me and visitors on MY property. Next time will involve a shotgun. Don't trust him and the acreage separating us doesn't offer a false sense of security. We'll see . . .


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Do what States like Florida are doing
Open slowly and steadily
We MUST get the economy open and in business
The commies want the shut down to go on and on-- we cannot let that happen


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Rape and pillage...to weild the axe and know my enemies lament my being.....or go bowling.


----------



## preppergrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Definitely camping.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am still planning on going to NC parking and then riding the heck out of that area with two grandchildren. Getting thing ready each day. But NC governor is playing games. The resort was suppose to open May 23rd at the last minute he said no and made it June 1st.
Now he is hinting June 26th. I am looking at other options on the TN side . But because they are open everything is full.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

In one of those ironies of life, I have been teaching online for 15 years, so the main change in my work life is online meetings. Our 45th wedding anniversary was last week, and we had been planning on taking a cruise; those plans went down with the cruise lines. So, would like to be able to go to the range again, eat out again, and maybe retire when my retirement funding recovers a bit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure I could sell more home rolled smokes and root beer. Just guessing.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

It seems like a big change, and not much of a change at the same time. My wife has worked from home for years now so not much different there. But with the schools closed down we are now having to home school our four children. Big change there. I still leave the ranch to work in town most every day. I now do all the grocery shopping. I also wear a mask at work which Isn’t that much of a big deal for me as I am used to wearing one one the ranch for various chores. All in all, we’re doing fine.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

Go2ndAmend said:


> It seems like a big change, and not much of a change at the same time. My wife has worked from home for years now so not much different there. But with the schools closed down we are now having to home school our four children. Big change there. I still leave the ranch to work in town most every day. I now do all the grocery shopping. I also wear a mask at work which Isn't that much of a big deal for me as I am used to wearing one one the ranch for various chores. All in all, we're doing fine.


A meme I saw on Facebook somewhere: To raise a child takes a village; to home school a child takes a distillery.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I love this time and not much has changed... p*ssy sissy neighbors so never visited them anyways, Mass never cut out (we have a brave priest who got suspended from diocese because he wouldn't stop adoration and confession), and I stayed at home with my 5 young'uns and the ladies anyways. TSC doesn't really enforce masks. The few friends we have do't care. Life has changed so little and so much. I'm a homebody so I really am happy to just do what I always do.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Eat a big rack of ribs, tuna tacos and drink some ice cold cervezas at Zippers in San Jose Del Cabo.

Godspeed


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

danben said:


> A meme I saw on Facebook somewhere: To raise a child takes a village; to home school a child takes a distillery.


I can attest to that. Two of my five are the type that hate learning from family and need peer pressure and teacher pressure. It can be a real pain somedays, especially because they are younger. The other three get happily down to business and are perfectly easy most of the time. But boy, my two toughies really tempt me to drink.


----------

